# Older End mills ?



## rock_breaker (Apr 13, 2022)

The chair brace I am trying to replace has grooves 0.205" wide so I went on a search today. No such thing in the set of cheap end mills I bought 15 years ago but I did recall end mills under my horizontal mill In that mill stand are 2 drawers, in one of them was a _Palma Throw Outs"_ cigar box about 1/3 full of end mills. Many of the mills have red and white candy striped covering tubes with labels describing the mill within. In fine print near the bottom of the label is:" _Union Card Division STR Corporation Athal , Mass"._ The labels measure approximately 3/4" X 2" and are a dark shade of yellow_. _

I couldn't find names on the mills; the label describe the mills, have length, diameter, rotation and shank diameter, also most are single ended. There are duplicate of 1/4" and 1/2" , 2 3/4" otherwise nothing over 1/2". Finally several miscellaneous pieces I know nothing about. Will try to gt some pictures in the near future.
Have a good day
Rock Breaker


----------



## Cadillac (Apr 13, 2022)

From your description it sounds like you have union tool endmills.


----------



## rock_breaker (Apr 13, 2022)

@Cadillac 
Thanks for the reply! The horizontal mill was bought from a man that bought it at an estate sale so no history available. I am wondering if the labels are of WW2 vintage. 
Interestingly the label on the cigar box says the cigars are made of "tobacco and other ingredients".
With respect to the mills etc. they have increased my limited supply greatly. Now is the problem of storing them in a useful and protective manner.


----------

